# Eclipse Compiler über Bash ansprechen



## Duke (24. Sep 2007)

Ich bin gerade an der etwas heiklen Sache dran. Den Java Compiler von Eclipse über die Console anzusprechen. Grund es soll nachher darüber bzw. über ein Makesystem das den Aufruf macht extern quasi Projekte compeliert werden.

Eigenltich kein Problem:
How to: Run batch compiler

Aber scheinbar doch denn weder in meiner ursprünglihen Version als in einer neu runtergeladenen nochmal mehr auf Java abgestimmten Eclipse Version lassen sich die hier erwähnten Dateien finden.

An anderer Stelle habe ich gefunden
Help - Eclipse SDK
Das es den Eclipse Compiler jetzt einzeln zum runterladen gibt. Leider komme ich mit dem Djungle an Dateien die das JDT Core Batch Compiler Packet umfasst nicht wirklich zurecht.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2007)

Gibt es einen Grund warum du ausgerechnet den Eclipse Compiler ansprechen willst?
Warum keinen 'normalen'?


----------



## Duke (24. Sep 2007)

Den normalen kann ich auch ansprechen.

Der von Eclipse soll sein um aus svn runtergeladene Projecte zu kompelieren


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2007)

Mit dem SUN Compiler kannst du doch genauso SVN Projekte kompilieren  ???:L


----------



## Gast (24. Sep 2007)

jo  das ist auch meine Ansicht....

Aber ich soll es halt wenn es geht über den Eclipse Compiler machen....


----------



## kama (24. Sep 2007)

Hallo,



			
				Duke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grund es soll nachher darüber bzw. über ein Makesystem das den Aufruf macht extern quasi Projekte compeliert werden.


Verwende Ant bzw. Maven 2....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verwende Ant bzw. Maven 2....


Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht, nur ist das mit dem Java Compiler wohl einfacher zu realisieren.


----------

